# Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

Die hier hab ich auf meiner Terrasse (schattiges, eher feuchtes, nicht gepflegtes Eck) gefunden, dürfte aber eher keine Schnecke sein, die auch im Wasser lebt. Falls ihr dieses Tier auch noch nie gesehen habt, obwohl sie angeblich sehr häufig ist, hier könnt ihr mehr erfahren.


----------



## Dilmun (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Hi!

Ist schon erstaunlich, was sich in Wien so alles herumtreibt.

Super Fotos....


----------



## elkop (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

wieso lachst du so, Elke? Wegen dem Namen der Schnecke oder findest du, dass sie so lustig aussieht? Oder lachst du mich etwa aus, weil die eh jeder kennt, und ich geglaubt hab, ich zeig euch was seltenes?


----------



## Casybay (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Hi Dany,
die __ Schnecken gibt es bei uns auch ganz viel, überall haften sie an.


----------



## Christine (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Hi Dany rh

bei uns gibt es die nicht - ich sehe die also zum ersten Mal


----------



## Dilmun (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Hi!
Ich kann mich Christine nur anschließen. 

Ich hab 30 Jahre in Purkersdorf gewohnt. Und jetzt wohn ich auch nicht sooooo weit weg, aber ich hab so ein Tierchen noch nie gesehen......    und


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Servus Dany

Danke fürs zeigen dieser, von mir noch nie gesehenen Schnecke 

Was die Natur nur für welch interessanten Tiere hervor bringt


----------



## elkop (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

hi dany,
ich lach über die bemerkung "es ist schon erstaunlich, was sich in wien alles rumtreibt" 
irgendwie hat sich das in meinem kopf mit dem satz "Wien ist anders!" verknüpft, der einen beim reinfahren nach wien  begrüßt, und damit, dass wir aus der provinz den wienern, die sich in wien halt rumtreiben, ein wenig ambivalent gegenüberstehen :evil. es lebe das vorurteil


----------



## danyvet (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Hallo Elke,

ach, ich bin das schon gewöhnt, und außerdem stimmts ja, die meisten, oder viele, Wiener sind anstrengende Zeitgenossen  Ich bin da natürlich eine Ausnahme


----------



## Casybay (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Hallo,
ich kenne nur eine Wienerin, die ist ganz klasse, von ihr bezieh ich meine Ninchenleckerlies
und Spiele für Ninchens.
Vielleicht ist sie aber auch eine Zugereiste


----------



## Casybay (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*

Sorry, mein Kommentar bitte OT


----------



## Dilmun (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schließmundschnecke ¿ (Ironie)*



> ach, ich bin das schon gewöhnt, und außerdem stimmts ja, die meisten, oder viele, Wiener sind anstrengende Zeitgenossen  Ich bin da natürlich eine Ausnahme



 Ich bin auch aus Wien. "we are the exceptions"


----------

